# Every PC Situation Unique: Here's My Situation, Feel Free To Advise Or Comment



## DaddyO (Jul 27, 2013)

Every DAW/PC situation is unique. Here's my situation:

What I do: 
Hobbyist, orchestral only, mostly more traditional classical styles ranging from an early Classical period to a late Romantic period size orchestra.

What I currently have:
HP p6267c from Costco in fall of 2010
ASUS IPIBL-LB Benicia MOBO 
Form Factor, micro ATX
Intel Core2 Quad Q8300 @ 2.5 GHz
8 GB DDR2 RAM
1 TB 7200 RPM Hard Drive
M-Audio Audiophile 192 PCI sound card
Cubase 7
Vienna Instruments Pro 2 (but no Vienna Ensemble Pro 5)
VSL Special Edition Vol. 1 standard only (no plus)
Kontakt 5 Full
Cinematic Strings 2
Virtual Sound Stage
Valhalla Room

Hot button issue:
I have not been able to really use CS2 because the computer chokes on it and crashes despite using the Kontakt purge function. I should add that VSL seems to do OK.

Root cause (I believe):
Motherboard maxed at 8 GB

Two options (as I see it):
1. Try to upgrade existing MOBO and CPU
2. Buy new PC; and eventually (once I can get VEPro5) use it as a Master and my existing PC as Slave.

Budget:
As little as I can get away with. $1000 max, and I really don't want to spend that much if I don't have to. I might have to even just live with what I have, but I'd like to make as informed a decision as I can.

Concerns:
1. I HATE to throw good money after bad, on the other hand, overspending is really not an option.
2. Whatever I do, I'd rather build a sound platform for moving forward than just buying myself a year or two

Goals
1. Enough memory now to eliminate the CS2 crashes.
2. Enough memory capacity going forward to avoid this problem any time soon, so at least 32 GB.

Library and Mixing Software Purchases I Can Foresee Over The Next 3-5 years:
VSL- Vienna SE Vol 1 PLUS, Vienna Suite, Vienna Ensemble Pro 5, Vienna MIR 24
Kontakt- A potential CS2 upgrade or vol. 2,, dreamland, dip into the Spitfire line, or perhaps CineSamples

Questions I Have:
1. Just how much CPU power do I really need for what I foresee doing over the next few years?
2. Would it be best to put all my money into one new computer, or should I put some of it into upgrading what I have?

Feel free to ask any questions or add any comments or advice, even if that advice takes me out of my comfort zone.


----------



## khollister (Jul 27, 2013)

You need a new MB, RAM and CPU at a minimum to upgrade. If you want to go to a Haswell CPU/MB, you will likely need a new power supply. The cheapest thing you could do is to get a new uATX Ivy Bridge MB, i7 IB CPU and 32 GB of DDR3 RAM. Haven't looked up the exact parts, but based on a Haswell parts I'm looking at for a slave, you are probably looking at about $725 inc a new copy of Windows (the Dell license is tied to that MB). You are only about $300 away from a Haswell i7-4770 complete system at that point. You could also use a SSD for the samples.

The good news is that $1000-1200 gets you a latest & greatest i7 quad core system with a very quiet case and power supply minus drives (reuse what you have). 

You need a new MB and RAM at the very least, and there is no point buying an obsolete MB to reuse your CPU.

I would go all the way to a new Haswell system so you don't dead-end yourself again with a 1155 SB/IB MB because of reusing the power supply.


----------



## DaddyO (Jul 28, 2013)

khollister @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> You need a new MB, RAM and CPU at a minimum to upgrade. If you want to go to a Haswell CPU/MB, you will likely need a new power supply. The cheapest thing you could do is to get a new uATX Ivy Bridge MB, i7 IB CPU and 32 GB of DDR3 RAM. Haven't looked up the exact parts, but based on a Haswell parts I'm looking at for a slave, you are probably looking at about $725 inc a new copy of Windows (the Dell license is tied to that MB). You are only about $300 away from a Haswell i7-4770 complete system at that point. You could also use a SSD for the samples.
> 
> The good news is that $1000-1200 gets you a latest & greatest i7 quad core system with a very quiet case and power supply minus drives (reuse what you have).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice khollister. In investigating the term "Haswell" after reading you use of it, if I'm reading things correctly the LGA1150's don't have a PCI slot, and the LGA1155's don't support USB 3.0? Not sure if I'm correct on these points. The PCI slot is a must have, since my sound card is an M-Audio Audiophile 192. I'll add that spec to my description above.

Glad this is coming up. It's precisely the sort of thing I'd have never figured out for myself, and I don't want to paint myself into a corner because of a "surprise!" mistake.


----------



## khollister (Jul 28, 2013)

Missed the PCI thing. I believe there are some 1150 boards with PCI, but I suspect they are bridged as opposed to native, which may create difficulties with your audio card. I am far from an expert on PCI compatibility, so hopefully others with direct experience will chime in.

There is USB 3 on 1155 MB's, but it may be via a separate controller rather than directly supported in the Northbridge chip. No issue as far as I know.


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 6, 2013)

This Costco HP computer on their new local saving flyer, effective 8/8-9/1 just caught my attention as a strong opportunity for a budget-conscious upgrade for $999. Upgrade the power supply and I get a fairly strong system for the next several years and a second monitor to boot. Add SSD later. Any comments welcome.

http://www.costco.com/HP-ENVY-700xt...3.4GHz,-Blu-ray-Player.product.100049306.html

HP ENVY 700xt Desktop, Intel® Core™ i7-3770 3.4GHz, Blu-ray Player w/ 23" Monitor

Processor & Memory:
•Intel® Core™ i7-3770 quad-core processor 3.4GHz
•8MB Shared Cache
•32GB DDR3-1600MHz [4 DIMMs]

Drives: 
•1TB 7200 rpm SATA hard drive
•Blu-ray Player & SuperMulti DVD Burner

Operating System:
Microsoft® Windows 8 (64-bit)


Graphics & Video: 
•4GB NVIDIA GeForce GT640
•HP 2371d 23" LED Backlit Monitor


----------



## khollister (Aug 7, 2013)

Among other reasons, no PCI slots, which I thought you needed.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Aug 7, 2013)

There is an Asus P9X79 motherboard that has 8 DIMM slots, 1 PCI slot. That's the route I ended up going.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 6813131804


----------



## Per Lichtman (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh, and I ended up getting an i7-3820, since that's really the least expensive processor that makes any sense with that motherboard for audio work.

You would need a new video card since it doesn't have onboard but you could use pretty much everything you had in the new system except the CPU and mobo, if I read your specs correctly.


----------



## rgames (Aug 7, 2013)

Not sure about the PCI issue but the rest of the system would make a fine DAW or killer slave. They have the same system w/o monitor for $850. Throw in $200 for SSD's and that is likely to be a killer slave machine for about a grand.

One issue is the OS - you'll likely have to suck it up and buy another copy of Windows because the OEM versions are usually loaded with crap that you don't want on a DAW.

rgames


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 9, 2013)

khollister @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> Among other reasons, no PCI slots, which I thought you needed.



Just noticed that, thanks. I suppose I could look into a budget external (USB) audio unit; either that or this is not the solution I thought.


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 9, 2013)

rgames @ Wed Aug 07 said:


> One issue is the OS - you'll likely have to suck it up and buy another copy of Windows because the OEM versions are usually loaded with crap that you don't want on a DAW.
> rgames



Hadn't thought of that. I have lived so far with a standard Costco computer, and the bloatware hasn't been a deal-killer. But I guess I'd want to consider your suggestion down the road.


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 9, 2013)

Just as an exercise I started looking at external audio units. Units like the Focusright Scarlett 2i2 stood out, but I'm curious. I don't really do any audio recording, I strictly use virtual instruments. So I don't need mic/instrument inputs and pre-amps, just the USB or perhaps SPDIF connection with my computer. Has anyone been through this who has some recommendations for a budget unit with acceptable quality?


----------



## Tod (Aug 9, 2013)

DaddyO @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> Just as an exercise I started looking at external audio units. Units like the Focusright Scarlett 2i2 stood out, but I'm curious. I don't really do any audio recording, I strictly use virtual instruments. So I don't need mic/instrument inputs and pre-amps, just the USB or perhaps SPDIF connection with my computer. Has anyone been through this who has some recommendations for a budget unit with acceptable quality?



Hi DaddyO, from what I can tell the Focusright Scarlett 2i2 doesn't have any midi. If your main use is virtual instruments, wouldn't you want midi?

I'm also in the process of putting a new computer together and I'm also looking into a new interface, however I do want a minimum of what the Scarlett 2i2 has but with midi. :D


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 9, 2013)

Tod @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> DaddyO @ Fri Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Just as an exercise I started looking at external audio units. Units like the Focusright Scarlett 2i2 stood out, but I'm curious. I don't really do any audio recording, I strictly use virtual instruments. So I don't need mic/instrument inputs and pre-amps, just the USB or perhaps SPDIF connection with my computer. Has anyone been through this who has some recommendations for a budget unit with acceptable quality?
> ...



Thanks for chiming in, Tod.

My MIDI keyboard doesn't require MIDI connectors, just USB. The only use for MIDI for me is internal to my PC. Cubase and VI's turn the MIDI into audio, which is then sent to my sound card (currently) or to an external USB audio interface (If I were to make this move). Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 9, 2013)

It occurs to me to ask the following:

If I were to go with the new Costco PC (linked a few posts above) and use my existing PC as a slave (described in my original post), is it possible to route audio directly from the new PC to inputs for the Audiophile 192 sound card in my existing PC? The idea would be to have one PCI sound card in the slave support both master and slave PC.

I don't know that this is possible, just asking.


----------



## rgames (Aug 9, 2013)

DaddyO @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> It occurs to me to ask the following:
> 
> If I were to go with the new Costco PC (linked a few posts above) and use my existing PC as a slave (described in my original post), is it possible to route audio directly from the new PC to inputs for the Audiophile 192 sound card in my existing PC? The idea would be to have one PCI sound card in the slave support both master and slave PC.
> 
> I don't know that this is possible, just asking.


The better solution is to use VE Pro and transfer the MIDI and audio over the network connection. Then you don't need audio or MIDI hardware in the slave.

rgames


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 9, 2013)

rgames @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> DaddyO @ Fri Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > It occurs to me to ask the following:
> ...



Right, but in this case the audio card is in the slave (unless I get a PC with PCI slot). So I just have to weigh all this. Thanks for all your comments.


----------

